# [SOLVED] psp6 failed to update system registry (error)



## lolaisbk (Jan 13, 2008)

I have Paint SHop Pro and I installed it on my Vista OS desktop.
I have een using PSP6 since forever and although I have PSP 6 - 20 I prefer using ver 6.
Problem is I get an error when I start PSP6.
It says "failed to update system registry. try using REEDIT.
I am scared to death of messing w/REGEDIT.
If I click "OK" the program starts and works fine, it is just annnoying.
Any ideas short of having to use a newer PSP?



Thanks in advance!

Rhonda


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: psp6 failed to update system registry (error)*



lolaisbk said:


> I have Paint SHop Pro and I installed it on my Vista OS desktop.
> I have een using PSP6 since forever and although I have PSP 6 - 20 I prefer using ver 6.
> Problem is I get an error when I start PSP6.
> It says "failed to update system registry. try using REEDIT.
> ...



Hi. . .

Upgrade to Paint Shop Pro vX2 (12) as soon as possible! I'm glad to hear that the possible use of REGEDIT scares you. Good move not to edit the registry keys to retrofit a product that really should not run on a system newer than Windows 98 (platform NT 4.0). Editing those registry keys under Vista could have been disasterous as many have changed under Vista as compared with Windows 98. For info, the "NT" referred to by Jasc Software, Inc., the makers of Paint Shop Pro, is the platform used by all versions of Windows since the introduction of Windows 3.1 in 1993. The basic versions of NT are:

NT 4.0 - Windows 98
NT 5.0 - Windows 2000
NT 5.1 - Windows XP 32-bit (x86) architecture
NT 5.2 - Windows XP 64-bit (x64) architecture
NT 6.0 - Windows Vista


The version of Paint Shop Pro that you are trying to run - v6 (NT 4.0) - is simply not compatable whith Vista (NT 6.0). Here is a list of Paint Shop Pro version #'s and the Windows systems it will run under:

v 6.01 - Windows 95/98 or NT 4.0
v 7.0 & 7.04 - Windows 95/98/Me/2000/XP(NT4) 
v 8.0 - Windows XP (NT5)/ 2000 / Me
v 9.0 - Windows XP / 2000 / Me / 98
v X (10) - Windows XP / 2000 
v XI (11) Windows XP 
v X2 (12) - Windows Vista / XP (NT 5.x/ NT 6.0)

Sure older versions of Paint Shop Pro (PSP) may run under newer versions of Windows, but it's (PSP) behavior may be unpredicatable.

Good Luck. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## lolaisbk (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: psp6 failed to update system registry (error)*

Hi JC,
Thanks for all the info. I am seriously thinking of returning this PC OR getting XP put on it. I have too many programs that I HAVE to use but Vista is making my life miserable. I own PSP 6, 7, 8, X, all the way up to version 20! PSP6 is the only one that does what I need. I also have MS Picture it! and several other photo editors but I keep going back to PSP6. The newer versions just don't have all of the amenities I need and use.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: psp6 failed to update system registry (error)*

I hear you.

Have you thought about a dual-boot system? If you own the XP CD w/product code and are not using it on another pc, you could re-partition the HDD. It may be a pain, though, especially if you use the product frequently. Unlike some may think, Vista is here to stay and will succeed XP. However, I recently read somewhere that MS will be supporting XP until at least 2014.

I know what you mean about some older versions being better than new ones. I still use SPFPC at times - a PC text editor from the late 1980's based on the IBM MVS SPF OS/VS mainframe editor. SPFPC runs w/limitations under Vista but nonetheless runs - primarily because there is very little, if any, interaction with the NT registry.

Good Luck in your endeavors.

jc


----------



## lolaisbk (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: psp6 failed to update system registry (error)*

HI again JC,
I do have Win XP. Would I have to re partition my HD? Or would I be able just install XP on a different drive? I have a 320MG (master) and a 200GB (slave) that I partitioned into two 100GB drives. SOrru to ask so many Qs but I am not as faniliar with PCs as I wish.
Rhonda


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: psp6 failed to update system registry (error)*

Hi again Rhonda,

I have always said that one can never ask too many questions, nor is there such a thing as a dumb question. As I told my 6 year-old this morning, everything we learn comes about either by learning it from someone who is willing to share it or by observing someone who may or may not be so willing to share. We may figure things out on our own, but we do not learn on our own because we have no model to know if it is a good (right) way or a bad (wrong) way of doing something.

To your questions. . .

I may know my way around software to some degree, but hardware related issues including multiple HDD's I myself ask questions on.

Here are some links to previous TechSupportForum threads that will hopefully answer your questions:


*TechSupportForum - Dual Boot System XP/XP*


*TechSupportForum - Dual Boot Vista / XP*


*TechSupportForum - Dual Boot Vista - XP*

Looking for more answers?

Please Post!

Good Luck and Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## ggsouza (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: psp6 failed to update system registry (error)*

I have a fix for the registry error that always pops up when it starts up.
When starting PSP, right click at the icon, then on the context menu click on "run as administrator". Now it runs without that error!:grin::grin:


----------



## lolaisbk (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: psp6 failed to update system registry (error)*

ggsouza,
It worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TY TY TY ! ! !


----------

